# Lederverarbeitung Scherbenwelt



## Mauihoernchen (19. Februar 2007)

Kann mir einer sagen wo ich noch einen Lederverarbeitunglehrer finden kann der mir neue Muster geben kann, ich bin derzeit bei den Kleinen Kriegstrommeln und habe einen Skill von 356, jedoch jeder Grossmeister hat keine neuen Muster mehr für  mich. Bei den verschiedenen Fraktionen bekomme ich auch Muster jedoch hatte ich einmal einen Lehrer gesehn der auch Grosse Kriegstrommeln hat (bilde ich mir mal ein) oder täusche ich mich jetzt ? Ein GM darf mir das  leider nicht sagen daher frage ich hier einmal nach ob mir einer helfen kann einen Leder Meister zu finden.


----------



## Webi (19. Februar 2007)

HiHo,

bin auch Lederer. Nachdem einem der Großmeister alle verfügbaren Rezepte verkauft hat, gibt es meines Wissens weitere nur durch Randomdropps oder AH


----------



## Thoralfus (19. Februar 2007)

och es gibt schon rezepte, aber die sind bei den rüstmeistern der fraktionen verborgen und rufgebunden

viel spass beim ruf farmen^^


----------



## Webi (19. Februar 2007)

stimmt ^^


----------



## daLord (19. Februar 2007)

daLord schrieb:


> *Willkommen*
> 
> neues Mitglied der buffed.de Community.
> Es gibt mehrere buffed-Foren die sich mit unterschiedlichen Themen befassen. Zur Übersicht aller buffed-Foren gelangt man, indem man oben links, direkt unter der Kopf der Seite, auf „*buffed.de Community*“ klickt.
> > buffed.de Community (http://www.buffed.de/forum/)



Diese Frage wäre am besten im "Berufe"-Forum (http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showforum=11) aufgehoben gewesen.

Zu der Frage. Wie meine Vorposter bereits gesagt haben. In Allen Herstellenden Berufen kann man bis (ich glaube) 335 beim Lehrer lernen. danach ist man auf Rezepte angewiesen die entweder droppen udn damit im AH erhältlcih sind oder die man, den entsprechenden Ruf vorrausgesetzt, bei den verschiedenen Fraktionen erwerben kann.


----------



## Ayjatiko (24. Februar 2007)

Hi folks,

es ist so dass man in Nethersturm beim Konsortium Rezepte kaufen kann, je 14 Gold. Ruf muss freundlcih bzw. wohlwollend sein. Sucht auch mal nach Gegenständen hier wie Teufelsledergamaschen.

Happy Hunting. Ayja


----------

